# Recently purchased bike from BD. WIll share experience.



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

I recently purchased a new bike from BikesDirect and will share my experience. After reading many, many posts on this and other forums I assume I will be beat up and called a shill. I will let the general readership decide.

Background:

I do a couple of short triathlons a year. I have been riding a 30 pound hybrid mountain bike. I decided to replace. I am a big-time Internet purchaser. I purchased everything I possibly can on the Internet. I purchased my car, my wife’s car, etc. Anything significant that I purchase I usually seek out some forums and start lurking to learn as much as I can. I had actually never thought about buying a bike online. My bikes and kids bikes all been purchased at LBS. In this case I read some posts, some good and some bad about BikesDirect. After visiting the site I became very interested in the 15.1 pound Le Champion bike. Could not find anything close to this weight in price range at my LBS.

The same week I was having a meeting with some co-workers and two of the guys in the meeting had purchased this exact bike on the web site and shared a positive experience. I finally pulled the trigger and purchased the bike. A 2007 black 56cm Le. Champion SL with American Classic wheels. I went to two LBS to try to get an idea on sizing and I could not get either store to really engage me on what size I needed. They said that would happen after I purchased the bike. I finally choose 56cm after spending considerable time using the various calculators online and asking BD. I am 5'11 1/2" and have a 34" inseam. I purchased 10:00 PM on a Sunday evening. On Monday morning I sent an email and tried to change to a 58cm. BD told me it was too late the bike was already on the way. Which turned out to be true.

On Thursday I received my bike. It came a lot faster then I expected. The only problem is that the bike I received was a 52cm Pearl White with different wheel than I ordered. In some ways I was lucky because now I could order a 58cm instead of the 56cm. 

I went ahead and ordered a replacement 58cm bike. I hate having almost $3k with BD but I could not wait for the bike to be retuned and them to then send me another one. I also sent an email over the week-end sharing that I received the wrong bike. I received a reply email this morning that I should ship it back and they would refund minus shipping. I was what the heck! I wrote back an email asking why I should pay for their mistake. I have not heard back yet but will share what I hear. I most certainly will not be paying for shipping. 

I will share the rest of this experience as it unfolds. Couple of things I want to share

- How much the bike actually weighs. They advertise 15.1 lbs but I just can't believe this is true. Will be happy if it is in the ballpark. But I will share the true answer.
- I have been doing a 13.4 mile run each evening. It is very, very flat without traffic. I do it with an average of 17.9 mph. I am anxious to see what improvement I experience with the new bike. I am hoping for 1mph improvement.

I did want to share my experience on getting sized at the LBS. As I mentioned above the first two stores would not really give me any indication on size. I went out Saturday to three more LBS. My goal was to get a feeling on if I should reorder a 56 or 58. I went to the first store and the sales kid was rude, in my opinion. He only had a 56 and 60 in the particular bike he was trying to sell me. He insisted that I was a 60cm. That he was an expert and absolutely a 60cm. The second store had a 58cm and the store owner was extremely nice. He told me he thought I was a 58cm. The third store I also worked with the owner. An extremely nice guy. He also had a couple of 56cm bikes and really no 58s. He thought I was a 56. He actually was pretty convincing. In all cases I was looking at the same Trek bike.

Just so people don't think I am a complete jerk wasting these guys time. I have eight kids and we have purchased bikes from two of the bike stores. Plus we will buy many additional bikes and how I was treated will go a long way. I really did not see any kids bikes on BikesDirect.com.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Enjoy the new bike when it comes. As for the shipping costs, send a PM to Mike at BikesDirect on here. He will answer your PM and is very nice to deal with. He spends a lot of time answering questions on here. Good luck!

BTW, I have a 56cm Vent Noir from BD and I am the same height as you except my inseam is 30". It's too big for me which is why I have a 53cm Immortal Force on the way. I think either a 56 or 58 will work for you. Just as a guess, the 56 would be more comfortable for you since you won't be so stretched out. Just a guess though.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome to the gang...let us know how it turns out. I second Sonex's motion to contact BikeDirect on here with a PM...he responds quickly. Thanks for the write up! Chris


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

wow, 17.9 mph for a run is pretty fast.

PS -- a reputable company sending you the wrong size does not charge your CC twice to send the right size awaiting return.

Good luck to you.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good luck, I had good results with communication from Mike, as mentioned above. You should not have to pay to ship back. I also got a bike from them and also found a few parts not as advertised, although the differences were not significant. BTW, just based on your inseam, I would guess you are between 58 and 60cm. I have a 33" inseam if measured without shoes and the standover height of my Mercier is just under 32". Your SL has a standover height of 32" for the 58cm frame which would be about right for your inseam, assuming you measured correctly.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

chas0039 said:


> Good luck, I had good results with communication from Mike, as mentioned above. You should not have to pay to ship back. I also got a bike from them and also found a few parts not as advertised, although the differences were not significant. BTW, just based on your inseam, I would guess you are between 58 and 60cm. I have a 33" inseam if measured without shoes and the standover height of my Mercier is just under 32". Your SL has a standover height of 32" for the 58cm frame which would be about right for your inseam, assuming you measured correctly.


chas, also keep in mind it's not only the standover height that matters. If he is 5'11" with a 34" inseam, then his torso is a bit shorter. That means he could be too stretched out with a larger frame which for many can be uncomfortable. Like I said above, I am 5'11", but with a 30" inseam and I found the 56cm to be too big. Everyone is different which is why this sort of advice is so difficult to give.


----------



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

Update

I received the 2nd bike this morning. Purchased on Saturday, shipped on Monday and received it today. Very fast. They also sent a UPS paid shipping label to send back the wrong 1st bike they sent. So BD had done the right thing and not making me pay any shipping for the 1st bike.

This sizing is really tough. The 58cm is probably a tiny bit too big. Would probably have been better off with the 56cm. 

I built the bike on my lunch hour. It was very easy. But completely worthless instructions. I know little about bikes but have a mechanical mind. So I was able to figure out everything. I have a really knowledgeable bike friend at work and he looked it over and told me I did not screw anything up. I also had him look into why the front wheel was making a rubbing sound. It was not the brakes or fork. He took the wheel off and on a couple of times and was able to make the rubbing noise go away. But it is not clear to me what was causing it.

The bike did not come with American Classic 420 wheels but instead the Protocols. Not sure yet how I feel about this.

I am really, really excited to take it for a spin this evening. It is really hot here so will need to wait until dusk.

BTW, I did weigh the bike. It was on a dial scale and my eyes are very bad. I weighed myself without the bike and then holding the bike. It looked to be right at 15 pounds. This was without pedals, water bottle or reflectors. Will try to do a more scientific weighing this evening.


----------



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

My experience from purchasing many things online is that most companies either want the wrong item back before sending another or you agree to a second charge on your credit card until the original is returned.

To be fair to BD I did not even request a replacement bike while I had the 1st without charging me for the 2nd. I went and purchased a 2nd bike on my own on the Internet because it was the week-end. I guess I did it this way because I was knew this is usually how it works.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bart,

Glad to hear it worked out. If you don't know too much about wrenching on bikes, take it to your local bike shop and for about $30 they can make sure everything is adjusted correctly. They would probably find the rubbing noise as well. The bikes come in a pretty rough state adjustment-wise and could use a trained eye to make sure it's perfect. They will adjust the deraileurs and true the wheels, plus make sure that everything is tight. Well worth the money IMHO. Enjoy!!


----------



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks!. I do plan on having it checked over at a bike store. But I really want to just get it into a state I can ride this evening. I had my serious biker friend look it over and make sure I did not do anything that was unsafe. I will take it to a bike store and pay them to adjust everything this week-end. 

Then I plan to ride some more and ultimately have it sized to me.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

A note on sizing.

I read on this forum, not this particular thread, where someone commented about a good bike fitter being able to fit a person to any bike as long as the size is no more than 1 size off.

I'm 5'8" and ride a 56cm Le Champion that fits me well. I think you'll be fine on the 58.


----------



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

Update

Went out on my first ride on the bike last night. Love the bike with a few caveots. You need to also understand that I have never been on a serious rode bike before or what I consider serious. 

The gears on the bike needs adjustment. So I really need to get it to a bike store this week-end. Or I need to learn how to do it myself. The seat is really painful. My butt is really sore. So I am going to have to do something about this. I am in no way an expert but I now am pretty sure a beter size would have been 56cm. Or maybe I am just inbetween and either size bike will need some adjustment. I am also pretty sold on taking the bike somewhere and really getting sized. I believe the biggest issue is that the handlebars need to be a little closer. So if I can buy a new one of the things that attaches the handlebars to the bike that is a little smaller.

The other thing I discovered last night is something is off between the computer on my old bike and this bike. I am thinking the old bike computer was recording a faster time and further distance than what is real.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

It's always a good idea to take these self builds in to someone who puts them together for a living.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

On the computer should be a setting for the wheel size. Make sure it is set to the 700(or equivelent size). Your old mountain bike probably had a different wheel size.


----------



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

I have two different computers. I purchased a cheap new one until my wireless one comes for the new bike. I know I set properly on my new one. The wheel is a 23c and I set it to 2096. I assumed that I set up the old one on my mountain bike properly but now I wonder. When I get home from work I am going to check it.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

bartturner said:


> Update
> 
> So if I can buy a new one of the things that attaches the handlebars to the bike that is a little smaller.
> 
> .


Even though I am 6'2", I changed out the stock stem for a much shorter version with a 7 degree tilt and it moved the handlebars right where I want them. Stems are priced reasonably and there is a wide range of sizes. I have heard of bike shops with an adjustable stem that allows you to try it out until you get the fit right.


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats on the bike Bart and everything turning out well...I guess this transaction will make Bikes Direct credible as a reputable company to those who doubt...nah, not really...naysayers will always say nay...lol.  At any rate, I am happy it turned out well for you! I ordered a Serpens steel bike from BD...my seat was also unbearable for me...everyone's butt is different so I am sure they work for some folks, but not for me either. I purchased the Terry Fly saddle and it was like a whole new world! Just thought I would suggest it...I think you can pick it up at Nashbar occasionally on sale for $55 or so. Mine was well worth it...before the Fly, I was having trouble at around 12 miles...the first time I put the Fly on, I was able to ride 25 miles comfortably...it made that much difference! A saddle that matches your butt is priceless. Enjoy the bike! Chris


----------



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the seat (saddle). I will be ordering one this week-end. I actually rode my old bike last night because my butt was still a little too sore. Until I get a new saddle I will be riding the new bike every other day.


----------



## Slade (Oct 27, 2005)

This is one good reason for a newbie to buy at a LBS, they would have put you on the perfect sized bike.

Most will fit you for free and swap out for the right stem, etc.

If you already know your fit, then BD is definitely a possible choice for a new bike.


----------



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that neither a 56 or 58 would be a perfect sized bike for me. I have a friend who has a Motobecane but it is a couple of years older. It is a 56. I felt like the bike was too small. I think the issue is that I am between a 56 and 58. 

So a perfect size bike for me is a 56 with some adjustments or a 58 with some adjustments.

I am now learning that this is not really that unusual.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Bart, I have a 33" inseam and ride a 56cm. For you to do the same, you would have to have the seat a full inch higher than mine, I think. Maybe this stuff doesn't translate exactly but I think that's how it would go.

Anyway, as I mentioned before, I'm 5' 8" . From the floor to my sternum notch is 56". My arm length is 25.5 ".

I don't feel stretched out at all on a 56cm. I think you would feel scrunched on a 56. Just my opinion. And you are probably between sizes. Most people probably are.


----------



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

I did feel scrunched on a 56. I feel too stretched out on my 58. So I am going to work on fitting the 58 to me.


----------

